

Adding “hacker news” to duckduckgo search term shows Hacker News submissions - valevk

Like here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;duckduckgo.com&#x2F;?q=duckduckgo+hacker+news
======
a3n
Also ddg has a bang code for hacker news searches: !hn

which submits your search to HN's algolia search site.

